# Southampton Forum Meet - 8th April, 2017



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2017)

Not long to go! 

Date:  8th April, 2017
Time:  from 11 am

Venue: The Standing Order





30 The High Street
Southampton
Hampshire
SO14 2DF

The pub is just inside the Old Town, through the Bargate:




All the shops are very close at hand, the main attraction being West Quay shopping centre.

Let me know if you are coming! 

Attending:
Northerner
@Robin
@muddlethru + OH
@pottersusan 
@TheBorgiaBull (possibly)
@Janine 
@Mrs Mad Ronin


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm coming!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2017)

Robin said:


> I'm coming!


Hurrah! I won't be sat on my own-some!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 22, 2017)

Wish I could but it's too far for me!!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Wish I could but it's too far for me!!


You might be able to get a cheap ticket to London, Rosie, that's not too bad a trip!  Leeds-Southampton is a tricky trip to do in a day, I agree!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Mar 22, 2017)

Northerner said:


> You might be able to get a cheap ticket to London, Rosie, that's not too bad a trip!  Leeds-Southampton is a tricky trip to do in a day, I agree!



I can probably do the London one! Enough time to get a pretty cheap ticket and it's only one journey. Can easily sleep on the train!

Plus it's 10 days before my birthday so all gifts accepted LOL


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 22, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I can probably do the London one! Enough time to get a pretty cheap ticket and it's only one journey. Can easily sleep on the train!
> 
> Plus it's 10 days before my birthday so all gifts accepted LOL


Will be nice to meet you Rosiecarmel I'm going to London meeting


----------



## muddlethru (Mar 26, 2017)

Count me in and my other half, looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2017)

muddlethru said:


> Count me in and my other half, looking forward to meeting you all.


Ah, excellent @muddlethru, it will be a pleasure to meet you!


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 26, 2017)

I'll be there. Hopefully I'll have my new gizmo in place by then.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2017)

pottersusan said:


> I'll be there. Hopefully I'll have my new gizmo in place by then.


Yay!  You-know-who will be very pleased to see you again Susan


----------



## inthemix69 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi there ...

I'm a newly diagnosed Type 2 and just wondered who your meets are for and are they purely socials ??


----------



## Steff (Mar 27, 2017)

inthemix69 said:


> Hi there ...
> 
> I'm a newly diagnosed Type 2 and just wondered who your meets are for and are they purely socials ??


Hi ,
The meet is genearlly just a get together of members who can make the location, people bring along there partners or even children to, its just a nice occasion to put faces to names and all topics of conversation are welcomed.


----------



## inthemix69 (Mar 27, 2017)

Ok, that sounds nice.  I would like to try and get spend some time with groups of fellow diabetics to try and get a better grasp on the nitty gritty of the disease ... I have found muck of my GP's approach useless in truth.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2017)

inthemix69 said:


> Hi there ...
> 
> I'm a newly diagnosed Type 2 and just wondered who your meets are for and are they purely socials ??


Hi @inthemix69, as @Steff says, they are very informal - it's just nice to be able to spend time with people who don't glaze over if you mention diabetes, but the conversations don't have to be all about diabetes  There's no bigwig representatives giving educational talks or anything 

You will be very welcome!


----------



## Steff (Mar 27, 2017)

Dont put yourself down there Alan haha I thought that was your primary role haha x


----------



## TheBorgiaBull (Mar 28, 2017)

Another Southampton meet? EEK! I'll see if I can pop along!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2017)

TheBorgiaBull said:


> Another Southampton meet? EEK! I'll see if I can pop along!


It would be great to see you again Sam - it's been a while!


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 1, 2017)

I'd love to join you Alan and the rest of the forum members but unfortunately i can't make it on this occasion (Timby on the 6th) but will try to make it to the next Southampton meet whenever that is  - or another meet closer to home - Have a great time all of you - can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## grovesy (Apr 1, 2017)

wirralass said:


> I'd love to join you Alan and the rest of the forum members but unfortunately i can't make it on this occasion (Timby op on the 6th) but will try to make it to the next Southampton meet whenever that is  - or another meet closer to home - Have a great time all of you - can't wait to hear all about it


There is a list i believe under forum meets 2017.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 1, 2017)

grovesy said:


> There is a list i believe under forum meets 2017.


Thanks grovesy I'll take a looksie!


----------



## Janine (Apr 3, 2017)

All being well I hope to pop in


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2017)

Janine said:


> All being well I hope to pop in


That's excellent Janine! I will look forward to meeting you


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Apr 3, 2017)

I shall be there


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2017)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I shall be there


Yay!  See you all soon!


----------



## Steff (Apr 4, 2017)

Have a great time all x


----------



## Kim23 (Apr 4, 2017)

Oh No  I am away! Have a good time though guys. Might see some of you at the DRWF day soon instead


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2017)

Kim23 said:


> Oh No  I am away! Have a good time though guys. Might see some of you at the DRWF day soon instead


Aw, it's a shame we will miss you Kim  Hope all is well and that I will see you again soon


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 4, 2017)

Am looking forward to Saturday. I'll try not to bore you to death with Medtronic tales!


----------



## Robin (Apr 4, 2017)

pottersusan said:


> Am looking forward to Saturday. I'll try not to bore you to death with Medtronic tales!


We are expecting a full demonstration of your new toy, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Apr 4, 2017)

What time is everyone looking to arrive?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2017)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> What time is everyone looking to arrive?


I'll be there at 11:00


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Apr 4, 2017)

Ok, i shall be there between 11-11.30 but i know who you are so i will find you ok


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2017)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Ok, i shall be there between 11-11.30 but i know who you are so i will find you ok


I'll keep an eye out for you  And everyone else!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2017)

Hope everyone is still able to come along tomorrow, it looks like it will be lovely day (shame we will be spending it in a dingy pub!  ) For those who haven't met people before, we'll try and spot people looking a bit lost, but look out for the Diabetes Fairy who will be sat at our table. She's got her own distinctive style that distinguishes her from all those Peppa Pig doppelgangers! 

 

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2017)

Looking forward to thumping h.. I mean, seeing her again. Aiming for 11.30-12 ish.


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 7, 2017)

It'll be good to continue her education


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hope you all have a great meeting tomorrow. Give the DF a cuddle from me, when I say cuddle I mean a good tight squeeze, preferably around the neck!!!


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 7, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Hope you all have a great meeting tomorrow. Give the DF a cuddle from me, when I say cuddle I mean a good tight squeeze, preferably around the neck!!!


More than happy to oblige. I suspect we may need to form a disorderly queue.


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 7, 2017)

Hope you all have a fab get together tomorrow


----------



## ukjohn (Apr 7, 2017)

*I'm not going to say that I hope you have a good time tomorrow, because from my past experiences  of these meets, I know you will. I do miss attending these days because they are such good fun and great face to face friendships are made.  Safe travelling everyone.

John.*


----------



## Flower (Apr 7, 2017)

Northerner said:


> look out for the Diabetes Fairy who will be sat at our table.



Please give the little poppet a playful karate chop from me 

Enjoy your meet up  I'm hoping I'll be able to get to Birmingham again this year.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 7, 2017)

Have a great day tomorrow folks


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 7, 2017)

Flower said:


> Please give the little poppet a playful karate chop from me
> 
> Enjoy your meet up  I'm hoping I'll be able to get to Birmingham again this year.


I'll do my best to decapitate her


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2017)

pottersusan said:


> I'll do my best to decapitate her


Aw, it's a good job she's not reading this! She's all tucked up for an early night - so excited to meet you all, especially those who acted as her hosts! She's looking forward to telling you where you've been going wrong since she left, and showing you how to set up your new pump and sensor, Susan!


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 8, 2017)

Hope you all enjoy your day putting faces to names and that this meet proves to be the best ever. Alan you could all occupy the pavement outside if it gets too stuffy indoors. PS. and throttle that little modom of a deceptive  DF for me please if there's anything left of her by then!!!


----------



## Ljc (Apr 8, 2017)

Enjoy yourselves and have a safe journey. If you could give the DF a good thum errr cuddle for me, I'd be most appreciative.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hope you all enjoy your day putting faces to names and that this meet proves to be the best ever. Alan you could all occupy the pavement outside if it gets too stuffy indoors. PS. and throttle that little modom of a deceptive  DF for me please if there's anything left of her by then!!!


It's a Wetherspoon's - we'd be choked by all the smokers outside!


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 8, 2017)

Enjoy all! Suns got his hat on for you x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2017)

Just received an email that my tshirt has just been shipped, so I think it's reasonable to suspect that it won't be arriving before the Meet, unfortunately!


----------



## grovesy (Apr 8, 2017)

That is good.


----------



## muddlethru (Apr 8, 2017)

Just got back from Southampton. Sorry to have missed you. We got there at 11.15 am and waited till 12 noon but couldn't see anyone from the group. Even asked behind the bar. Couldn't wait too long as we had to get back for a big family shin dig. Not wasted morning as it was nice remembering old times in So'ton . We  walk down the High St but were so busy chatting about old times we ended up walking past the pub and got as far as the water Doh !. Anyway it was a nice walk back up the road and enjoyed our drink. Swift half Gunniess for other half and a slim tonic for me. Five years since our last visit to So'ton.  Hope to meet you all another time. I hope all went well and you had a great time.


----------



## Robin (Apr 8, 2017)

Just got safely back, lovely to meet everyone. I can report that we put a lot of effort into the Diabetes Fairy's Continuing Professional Development. So sorry you missed us, Muddlethru, we were there, I was the last to arrive, about 11.30.
Here's the only pic I took that came out, (sorry Michele, the one of you came out really dark, I think the light behind you scuppered it!)


----------



## Steff (Apr 8, 2017)

Hay guys 
Hope everyone's home safe or on there ways x


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 8, 2017)

65 mins to get there, 120 mins home - small accident blocked one lane - no one hurt but it slowed things down a lot.

It was good to meet friends and put more faces to names. The world of diabetes should be a better place after our joint input.

I arrived about 11.15 too. Sorry not to meet you @muddlethru 

The DF has been seriously messing around with me today. I think I should have been more assertive with her


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm home, not that i had to travel far lol It was so lovely to see everyone and muddlethru shame we didn't see you. We were there. I got there about 11.15am.

Left to Right - Robin, PotterSusan and Northerner


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 8, 2017)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I'm home, not that i had to travel far lol It was so lovely to see everyone and muddlethru shame we didn't see you. We were there. I got there about 11.15am.


Interested to know who are the folks in your photo plz Mrs MR x


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Apr 8, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Interested to know who are the folks in your photo plz! x


Alan aka Northerner, Robin is wearing the green top and last but not least Susan aka PotterSusan


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 8, 2017)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> Alan aka Northerner, Robin is wearing the green top and last but not least Susan aka PotterSusan


Great - thanks a bunch - so even tho I wasn't there with you it's good to put a face to at least 3 names now - none of you look anything like I had in mind but I do like what I see  thanks for sharing your photo Mrs MR  - Hope you all had safe journeys home x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2017)

So sorry to have missed you @muddlethru  We were sat in the raised section just after the entrance. Glad to hear you had a good reminisce around the Old Town as compensation  Hopefully, there will be more opportunities and we'll devise a better plan for recognition! 

Great to meet friends old and new, putting the world to rights  thanks to all who came, always such a pleasure  Sorry to hear your journey home was such a pain, Susan 

Here's my picture (unfortunately taken after @Janine had left): L-R @pottersusan, @Mrs Mad Ronin and @Robin


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Apr 8, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Great - thanks a bunch - so even tho I wasn't there with you it's good to put a face to at least 3 names now - none of you look anything like I had in mind but I do like what I see  thanks for sharing your photo Mrs MR  - Hope you all had safe journeys home x



They are lovely people, everyone i have met at this diabetes meetups are genuinely nice


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Apr 8, 2017)

Northerner said:


> So sorry to have missed you @muddlethru  We were sat in the raised section just after the entrance. Glad to hear you had a good reminisce around the Old Town as compensation  Hopefully, there will be more opportunities and we'll devise a better plan for recognition!
> 
> Great to meet friends old and new, putting the world to rights  thanks to all who came, always such a pleasure  Sorry to hear your journey home was such a pain, Susan
> 
> ...


Oh @Northerner you would be the only one to actually have managed to get a decent photo of me in it. I thought i had managed to get away with it


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 8, 2017)

Northerner said:


> So sorry to have missed you @muddlethru  We were sat in the raised section just after the entrance. Glad to hear you had a good reminisce around the Old Town as compensation  Hopefully, there will be more opportunities and we'll devise a better plan for recognition!
> 
> Great to meet friends old and new, putting the world to rights  thanks to all who came, always such a pleasure  Sorry to hear your journey home was such a pain, Susan
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your photo Alan  - Looks like there's a scrumptious feast  on the table there


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Apr 8, 2017)

3 of us had Wiltshire ham & cheese panini (2 with salad and 1 with chips) and a Chicken, avocado and bacon? salad i think it was


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 8, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Just received an email that my tshirt has just been shipped, so I think it's reasonable to suspect that it won't be arriving before the Meet, unfortunately!


Ah that's a shame Northie  - next time maybe?!


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 8, 2017)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> They are lovely people, everyone i have met at this diabetes meetups are genuinely nice


And why not  - you are all members of *our forum *


----------



## Robin (Apr 8, 2017)

wirralass said:


> none of you look anything like I had in mind but I do like what I see


Teehee! I'm now wondering what you thought I looked like!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Apr 8, 2017)

Robin said:


> Teehee! I'm now wondering what you thought I looked like!



It might be safer not knowing lol


----------



## Janine (Apr 9, 2017)

It was good to meet you all yesterday.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2017)

Janine said:


> It was good to meet you all yesterday.


Lovely to meet you @Janine, thank you for coming along  Hope to see you again at a future meet


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Apr 9, 2017)

Janine said:


> It was good to meet you all yesterday.


It was a pleasure to meet you yesterday


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2017)

Good to meet you, Janine, sorry I only overlapped with you for a short while.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 9, 2017)

It's great to put faces to names


----------



## muddlethru (Apr 9, 2017)

Well I never . Looking at the picture Austen and I were sitting just below you at the door. See the lady in the window that's not me they must have come in just after we left. I walked through front to back passed the loos three times and never knew you were only a few feet away from us  all the time. Next time I'll wear a big hat or something then you can shout out " We're over 'ere." Can't stop laughing. We are a right pair my husband and I.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2017)

muddlethru said:


> Well I never . Looking at the picture Austen and I were sitting just below you at the door. See the lady in the window that's not me they must have come in just after we left. I walked through front to back passed the loos three times and never knew you were only a few feet away from us  all the time. Next time I'll wear a big hat or something then you can shout out " We're over 'ere." Can't stop laughing. We are a right pair my husband and I.


So near, yet so far!   Picture was taken at around 1pm.


----------



## muddlethru (Apr 9, 2017)

We left just after 12 o'clock . Had to get back to go to a family get to-gether . They are going to have a good laugh when I tell them . As you say , so near, yet so far. We only live in Warsash so Hadn't travelled very far. not far away.


----------



## pottersusan (Apr 9, 2017)

muddlethru said:


> Well I never . Looking at the picture Austen and I were sitting just below you at the door. See the lady in the window that's not me they must have come in just after we left. I walked through front to back passed the loos three times and never knew you were only a few feet away from us  all the time. Next time I'll wear a big hat or something then you can shout out " We're over 'ere." Can't stop laughing. We are a right pair my husband and I.


It's quite encouraging that we look like normal people 
Perhaps Northie could inflate the DF with helium to make her more visible. (with a bit of luck she might explode)


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Apr 9, 2017)

pottersusan said:


> It's quite encouraging that we look like normal people
> Perhaps Northie could inflate the DF with helium to make her more visible. (with a bit of luck she might explode)



Now that sounds like a very good plan to me


----------



## Janine (Apr 9, 2017)

Robin said:


> Good to meet you, Janine, sorry I only overlapped with you for a short while.


It was nice to meet you too Robin.


----------



## Janine (Apr 9, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Lovely to meet you @Janine, thank you for coming along  Hope to see you again at a future meet


Good to meet you too Alan


----------

